

The Aristotle illusion - ksvs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126997.300-tactile-illusions-1-the-aristotle-illusion.html

======
swombat
Nice party tricks, but I was kind of hoping for some philosophical or
scientific revelation at the end of the article. Unfortunately, it never
came... :-(

------
tokenadult
That's a very interesting article, although I couldn't get the illusions to
feel as the article predicted as I tried them while reading the article. The
brain's map of the body is the source of "phantom pain,"

<http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/phantom-pain/DS00444>

of course, and thus it is medically interesting to find out more about how the
brain maps sensations to body parts.

